# Trovoadas em tomar



## GARFEL (25 Mai 2011 às 01:08)

tempestade em tomar - 2ª feira 23 maio 2011
eis como o céu se apresentava um pouco antes





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


eis a fotos da trovoada




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

espero que gostem desta partilha e que por ela fique desculpado de postar tão pouco, e acreditem ou não se abrir o computador é certinho que abro o forum

nota : os mais experts em fotografia por certo saberão como foram conseguidas pois nalgumas nota-se bem, mas são verdadeiras disso ninguem duvide
abraço a todos


----------



## actioman (26 Mai 2011 às 22:41)

GARFEL, podem ser poucas mensagens e estares muito ausente, é preciso é que mantenhas este nível!  Preferível a qualidade à quantidade! 

Muito bom, isto este ano é um regalo para os sentidos. Vocês andam todos inspirados e bem equipados! A Nikon que tens é muito boa! 

Que belíssimos raios! 

Muito obrigado pela partilha!

Pessoal vamos lá, então ainda ninguém se deu conta desta pérola que aqui nos deixou o colega de Tomar! 
Isto vai ser um Maio de grandes memórias está visto!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2011 às 22:42)

Brutalíssimas garfel 

Parabéns.


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2011 às 22:45)

Muito bom gosto especialmente das dos raios


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mai 2011 às 22:57)

Muito bom!! Continua assim, nada mal mesmo!!


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

Belissimo


----------



## GARFEL (27 Mai 2011 às 22:54)

obrigado pelos vossos comentários fixes
saber que o pessoal gosta das fotos é obviamente uma enorme satisfação


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mai 2011 às 22:56)

Boas fotos Garfel 

Estes ultimos anos Tomar tem sido particularmente atingido por fenomenos severos.

Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## GARFEL (27 Mai 2011 às 23:00)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boas fotos Garfel
> 
> Estes ultimos anos Tomar tem sido particularmente atingido por fenomenos severos.
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha.



bem verdade
se tivesse sempre a maquina comigo iria certamente espantá-los com o que tenho visto
então estes ultimos dias com estas nuvens de convecçao uiiuiiiiiiiiiiiiii
ainda ontem havia uma celula a norte de tomar 14 horas talvez a formar-se por cima de coimbra ( +-80 km)
parecia autenticamente o cogumelo de hiroshima, fiquei pasmado á porta do emprego ate chegar atrasado eheheeh
talvez a tenhas avistado ligeiramente a nordeste


----------

